# Your Facewash?



## CuteCurly (Jun 10, 2010)

so girlie!

which face wash do you use for your face? how do you love it?


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2010)

St. Ives Timeless Skin Daily Microdermabrasion.... LOVE it!! and I don't use it every day.... every other day....

Amazon.com: St. Ives Timeless Skin Daily Microdermabrasion 4 oz (113 g): Beauty


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cetaphil Gentle Wash. Love love love.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 12, 2010)

Liquid black soap with added peppermint EO, jojoba oil and evening primrose oil. The stuff is great!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 12, 2010)

I Use On a daily Basis St ives Apricot scrub Followed by Origins 'Checks &amp; Balances' face wash The stuff is so great I never tried anthing better !!!


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 12, 2010)

dior whitening wash and philosophy's oil and shine control.


----------



## CuteCurly (Jun 12, 2010)

good to know that you are satisfied with your products


----------



## bananahammock (Jun 12, 2010)

At the moments I am using St Ives apricot scrub and another one my Nivea. Both do the job. I have never really put much thought into what I wash my face with!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 17, 2010)

Right now I'm in love with Aveeno's Positively Radiant Cleanser!! Makes my skin feel sooo soft and it really smoothed out the texture of my forehead, I was getting all these teeny little bumps but now they're gone since I started using it!!


----------



## perlanga (Jun 17, 2010)

I actually wash my face every night with Rite aid brand Apricot scrub, which I love way more than St. Ive's. It's so creamy and the granules are much smoother. I then follow with Avon Clearskin pads.


----------



## PineappleChick (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, I feel beneath everyone here. I use Neutrogena face wash, the original one. I also use the Noxema Wave which makes my face feel really smooth.


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 18, 2010)

I rotate between Clean and Clear Blackhead scrub and Clean and Clear Pore refining scrub for everyday in the shower.

At night I use Target brand face wipes, Studio Gear eye makeup remover and occassionally C.O. Bigelow face tonic.

Once a week I use Oil of Olay Regenerist (or something) microderm scrub.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Jun 19, 2010)

I just use dove soap cause I have very sensitive skin and I break out very easily.


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 21, 2010)

Clean &amp; Clear Daily Pore Cleanser ... My skin is pretty good except for my pore problem as long as I have my 8 glasses a day.


----------



## amylee192010 (Jul 2, 2010)

I do i use PONDs facial wash...Before I use OLAY...I change my brand now... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

I use L'Oreal Men Expert Hydra Energetic Cleansing Gel (that's a mouthful). Yes it's a mens product but it's amazing.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 7, 2010)

i don't use a facewash, they dry me out way too much.


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 7, 2010)

I use an organic hand made oatmeal and tea tree oil soap made by a lady who has a booth at my local farmers market. It's amazing and anytime I've run out and stopped using it, I break out. I'm sold on it!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 11, 2010)

I use Dermalogica Special Cleansing gel. The best stuff I've used yet. It's excellent for my extremely sensitive skin and does not dry my skin out. In fact, after I wash, I don't even have to use a moisturizer.


----------



## Anna (Jul 11, 2010)

in the am lancome foaming clenser at night clarins milk clenser..I'm ok with them. They remove make up and dirt and etc.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 11, 2010)

I use the Carley's Clear and Smooth acne treatment and their natural soap.












This stuff is amazing. They have a very interesting perspective on skin care and acne.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 12, 2010)

I use my homemade liquid castile soap. I also use the oil cleansing method (OCM) with jojoba and castor oil and my witchhazel/rosewater toner. Lately, I use my homemade charcoal/shea butter/emu oil soap. This is in conjunction with my oil cleansing.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been a Noxema user forever, but lately it seems like my skin is starting to get immune to it because I feel it no longer works. Recently I discovered Olay's Anti-Aging cream face wash and fell in love! So I might switch over to that.


----------



## kysyes (Jul 20, 2010)

i am using CHANEL Precision Gel Purete Foaming Gel Cleanser

like the feeling after wash, very clean and smooth


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 20, 2010)

My HG facewash used to be the Clean and Clear in the purple tube, but I think it has been discontinued. I can't find it anywhere! So now I used Clearisil. I like it! I still have a tendencey to break out sometimes (at 29!) and with the Clearisl I rarely do! Only if I go to sleep with my makeup still on!

I also started exfoliating at least twice a week. That helps a lot!


----------



## nxdfashionista (Jul 20, 2010)

I use biore steam reacting cleanser... i eve use it to clean my brushes and with minimal effort my brushes get SO clean! i love it!


----------



## Leanashe23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I use Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser. I love it to bits.


----------



## hollybear1212 (Jul 24, 2010)

Olay smooth skin cream scrub


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 24, 2010)

Neutrogena Extra Gentle cleanser in the morning and the exfoliating scrub at night.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2010)

Uriage's makeup removing water, and sweet almond oil. Love it


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm using Cetaphil again.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 25, 2010)

Clinical Basics Gentle Facial Wash and Cetaphil Gentle Skin cleanser (or a knockoff of it)


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 25, 2010)

I use an organic line from Hungary called Eminence... I love, love, love it. Especially the new strawberry line. YUMMY!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 25, 2010)

neutrogena cleanser/mask combo...


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2010)

I use clinique mild face wash. it's not tested on animals, which is why i originally switched to it, and it has no scent to it, which is nice. it's very light.


----------



## mashak13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been using Origins "checks and balances face wash" (origins.com) - very good for my combo skin. Also love Juara's "rice facial cleanser" (juaraskincare.com) - extremely gentle and light..which is very important for me!


----------



## SexiiTrini (Jul 27, 2010)

Clean &amp; Clear Oxygenating Facial Scrub, i like the little beads that exfoliate my skin.


----------



## beautylover9208 (Jul 28, 2010)

i use NAIVE is japanese pretty good i think


----------



## salonspasource (Aug 3, 2010)

i use ponds daily face wash. Soap free washing preparation with organic surface active agents.Thoroughly it cleanses without leaving slippery feeling on skin.Cleans skin 100% soap free formula with rich lather penetrates and removes deep rooted dirt, leaving your skin cleaner and smoother.Gentle on skin. Active Cleansing System cleans gently and cares for your skin better than soap. it will gives you Clean, soft, glowing skin.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Aug 3, 2010)

I use Cetaphil Gentle Face Cleanser too!


----------



## makeupbyjelena (Aug 3, 2010)

I use L'Oreal perfect clean foaming gel wash for comb/oily skin.


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 3, 2010)

I switch in btw SN apricot cleansing and lauress cleansing. I also use the black soap from Earthen glow minerals and some of their soaps too. Happy with those.


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 3, 2010)

I use the MD Formulations Glycolic Wash at night and SpectroGel in the morning! Keeps my tempermental skin happy


----------



## jadamiranda (Aug 4, 2010)

I love the cleansing milk from Omorovicza. It keeps my face hydrated.


----------



## samheart18 (Aug 9, 2010)

i used to use cetaphil but recently i've tried kate somerville's gentle daily wash.

ok i LOVE THIS PRODUCT! even though cetaphil left my face feeling clean and moisturized, the gently daily wash gives me all that and more! first of all, it has the MOST AMAZING scent. EVER. it smells like rose petals and lavender- yummmm. honestly, i have never put anything on my face, or even my body for that matter, that smells as good as this. and after i wash my face with it, it cleans my face so well that i look like i just came from a facial! even though this product IS a bit pricey, i could not recommend it more. i love this product- well worth the splurge.


----------



## Emma123 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want to get beautiful skin, the first step is to make sure you have clean skin. Our facial skin is delicate and ordinary soaps can cause it to lose moisture. This is why we must carry a face wash in our purse or keep one in our bathroom cabinet. A face wash is a mild cleanser that does the vital job of keeping our skin clean and germ free.


----------



## eebee (Aug 23, 2010)

O i love Biore's Foaming daily 4 in 1 cleanser!!! I feel the effect immediately!!


----------



## sittingpretty (Sep 3, 2010)

I use Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam by Shiseido. It is the best facewash I have used so far. A little really goes a long way and it actually feels like it CLEANS my skin and never dries it out. Wonderful!


----------



## emeraldnguyen (Jun 20, 2011)

Mario Badescu Botanical Gel. Luv the feeling after the waste, face feels soft and clean!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 20, 2011)

I use Clinique's 3 step system.  Every other day I use my Clarisonic with Clinique's Rinse-off Foaming Cleanser.  It works heavenly and my skin is just glowing and fresh.  In Clinique's 3 step system, I use the Liquid Facial Soap in number 2.

My son is has terrible acne and he's starting to use Tepezchouite bar soap.  It's natural and out of Mexico.  We'll keep our fingers crossed and hopefully this stuff will work.  It is supposed to clear up acne and fade scars/stretchmarks.  It also has a pomade that he's using after the soap instead of a moisturizer.  I'm trying the soap and pomade for stretchmarks.  I learned about this soap from this forum.  Look it up, it sounds like a great skin care product!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I am a regular cleansing store. My face wash all depends on what my face is doing for the day.

*DAYTIME:*

Dry &amp; flaky:  Pure, unrefined coconut oil all over my face, then Aveeno Ultra-calming Foaming face wash

Normal:  Just Aveeno's Ultra-calming Foaming Face Wash

Oily/Breakouts: Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash Pink Grapefruit Foaming Scrub

*NIGHTTIME*

Dry &amp; Flaky:  Aveeno's Ultra-calming Moisturizing Cream Cleanser

Normal or Oily/Breakouts:  Befine Exfoliating Cleanser

Because my face is so sensitive and super reactive to whatever I'm going through, it's important for me to treat my skin appropriately depending on how how it is for the day. Otherwise, it can get out of control from one extreme to the other!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a few. At the moment, since it's Summer here, either Nip + Fab Clean Fix if I'm wearing foundation, or LRP Toleraine Dermo-Cleanse if I'm just wearing TM + MSFN, to remove my makeup. Followed by Avene Extra Gentle No-Rinse Cleanser for Intolerant Skin. In the AM, I just use Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution. The rest of the year, I just use Caudalie's Gentle Milk cleanser at night instead of the Avene - the Caudalie is just a bit too heavy for Summer. I use the Bioderma and LRP all year round, but I'll probably go back to Lancome's Huile Douceur or Laneige's Moisturizing Cleansing Oil once September rolls around. My skin is more combo in Summer, and the Nip + Fab cleansing oil rinses a bit cleaner.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 21, 2011)

I would suggest getting a sample of Mario Badescu Drying Cream.  It works super fast.  I bought a jar for me and a jar for my 13 year old son that has a rash of acne on his forehead.  He's been hiding it under his hair and it looked AWEFULL!  After a few night's treatments, all he has left is the hyper pigmentation from the former pimples.

I use my DIY black carbon soap with emu oil and jojoba.  



> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Clinique's 3 step system.  Every other day I use my Clarisonic with Clinique's Rinse-off Foaming Cleanser.  It works heavenly and my skin is just glowing and fresh.  In Clinique's 3 step system, I use the Liquid Facial Soap in number 2.
> 
> My son is has terrible acne and he's starting to use Tepezchouite bar soap.  It's natural and out of Mexico.  We'll keep our fingers crossed and hopefully this stuff will work.  It is supposed to clear up acne and fade scars/stretchmarks.  It also has a pomade that he's using after the soap instead of a moisturizer.  I'm trying the soap and pomade for stretchmarks.  I learned about this soap from this forum.  Look it up, it sounds like a great skin care product!


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Jun 21, 2011)

I apply honey for 10-15 min.on my face before washing off with warm water. It keeps my skin supple &amp; fresh looking. It is soothing and treats spots and other nasty stuff well.


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think clean and clear face wash is good. It can clear the oily problem. I use it and really enjoy it.


----------



## aliana (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't use a cleanser at all at the moment. Though I think it's not cleansers that irritate my skin but water! I seem to get a few zits whenever I wash my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hmmm


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2011)

i use cetaphil face wash


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2011)

i use cetaphil face wash


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm using Cetaphil again.



I use cetaphil too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CuteCurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so girlie!
> 
> which face wash do you use for your face? how do you love it?


 I use Neutrogena Natrual Face Wash in the morning! It works wonders on my skin!  I use Neutrogena Morning Burst in, well, the morning. This is the very nice face wash. I love it so much.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Jul 1, 2011)

I think, It is depends on the person and the severity of the acne. But I use Daily Face Wash, its facial wash with gentle detergents in a fragrance-free gel, perfect for sensitive skin.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

I get a goats milk soap with oatmeal in it from a guy that actually owns the farm and the goats and makes the soap. I used to be a soap maker myself that made only very high quality products, so am extremely choosy about claims of soap being 'hand made. Many aren't - being melt and pour or other garbage - or are just chunks of soap people have bought and re-batched and are filled with synthetic fragrances, colors, etc. No way, not on my face.

When I am not using that, I am using Isomers Australian Harvest Tea Tree non foaming cleanser with glycolic acids and microdermabrasion granules it it. I bought a huge 500ml pump for $25 or $30 at the time and am still using it. It will likely last another year as it takes only the size of a quarter or so to properly cleanse the face. There is also no need for a toner due to the formulation. The product does not have ground seeds in it, like so many scrubs on the market. Ground seeds have jagged edges which tear the skin, leading to more aging and future problems, so I stopped using apricot/almond.walnut shell scrubs many years ago. But exfoliating is an absolute must for me, whether manually, using with acids, or both. Daily.

I also use oatmeal and yogurt, amongst many other natural ingredients, to regularly mask, as well as Isomers Amazonian Clay Mask. $18 or cheaper. Lasts me about 6 months.

For removing eye makeup, I use my own bi-phase makeup remover which removes even waterproof makeup. I have noticed a huge difference in the skin around my eyes since I started making and using this. No matter what you use as an eye makeup remover, it will leave a residue of chemicals around the eyes which can contribute to aging and other issues. Most women never think of this. I personally have never found any other product like mine on the market., and I *have* searched as I am always looking to improve my own hand blended stuff. Not a thing


----------



## EmiliaBedelia (Jul 5, 2011)

I use CeraVe foaming cleanser which pairs really well with my epiduo topical cream.


----------



## indiegirl (Jul 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *EmiliaBedelia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use CeraVe foaming cleanser which pairs really well with my epiduo topical cream.



Second the CeraVe. I use the gentle face cleanser. Love their stuff!


----------



## CLKR97 (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Philosophy's - Purity Made Simple, Kiehl's - Ultra Facial Wash or Dr Denese's - Gentle Cleanser, it all depends on the time of day or wether or not I wore makeup &amp; how much!


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Jul 18, 2011)

I us the Cetaphil daily wash for oily skin. I love it. Its gentle on my skin and it helps with oil production. I don't like things with scrubbers or anything that irritates the skin. It is also pretty big so it lasts for months. I love the pump on it too.


----------



## NicoleR71 (Jul 18, 2011)

I use and love Aveeno's Positively Facial Cleanser!


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 23, 2011)

Favorite facial cleansing products


----------



## alanaR121 (Jul 26, 2011)

that's the same as me, how do you prevent from getting acne etc? i struggle with that!


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Aug 1, 2011)

Obagi Gentle Cleanser is my favorite.


----------



## Deni Gashtilova (Aug 2, 2011)

Dove is perfect for that, ot LR.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Aug 4, 2011)

I use Clean and Clear Sensitive skin. And if I misses the product to keep it with me when I m out of my city for some days, I prefer washing my face with lukewarm water and applying moisturizer before I go to bed.


----------

